# Is there a definitive version of the LOTR trilogy score soundtrack?



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 15, 2020)

I know the films themselves have extended cut versions with lots of extra footage. 
Is there a soundtrack release which is the equivalent of this? An official full version?


----------



## CT (Oct 15, 2020)

The Complete Recordings. I got them years ago, but I see that they've become one of those ridiculously overpriced eBay items ever since going out of print. Maybe they're available through a streaming/download service?


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 15, 2020)

Apparently the Complete Recordings version of the Return of the King is on Amazon streaming. 
Not sure why it would have that and not the other two! I'll have to figure out how to play this on my phone.


----------



## CT (Oct 15, 2020)

Weird that the other two aren't on there. The original albums were fine, but if you ask me, you've gotta have the whole thing....


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 15, 2020)

Pretty sure all three complete recordings sets are streaming on Spotify


----------



## Fenicks (Oct 17, 2020)

As others have said, The Complete Recordings.

If you're a completionist and also interested in the behind-the-scenes process of the score, the book _The Music of the Lord of the Rings Films_ by Doug Adams details its creation and comes with a CD of mockups and alternate versions of tracks called _The Rarities Archives_.


----------



## paularthur (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## robcs (Oct 17, 2020)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Pretty sure all three complete recordings sets are streaming on Spotify



Yes they are 
FOTR: 
TT: 
ROTK:


----------

